# Breitling Okay On Smaller Wrist



## kodams

I'm looking for some advice and would like to get some thoughts regarding a new Breitling on my smallish 6.75-7in wrist. Seems like Breitlings in general are relatively large, majority I see listed for sale these days are around 44mm. This seems to be too big for my small wrist but I really enjoy the brand. Are there any recommendations for smaller breitlings that can be had and the size that would probably work for me?

Thank You.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

The Chronomats also come in a 41mm size, that size should fit you well.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Timur

I would highly recommend the previous generation Navitimer. It is 41.8 mm and a great size in my opinion. Unfortunately, the only option is a used one since it was discontinued few years ago. The new generation Navitimer is 43 mm. Slightly bigger.


----------



## kodams

Thanks guys for your help. Seems like the older models came in around 38mm - 41mm range.


----------



## fjcamry

How about the galactic ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrczx3

How about Superocean 42MM?


----------



## Falcon81

Transocean 38mm is nice. Superocean heritage 42mm or even the Navi 01 in 43 which should fit you nicely. Navi is not too thick so wears comfortable.


----------



## Triton9

There are currently flooded with many discontinue pre owned Breitling Super Ocean or Colt in great condition of size 41mm or 42mm. Lower price and great size for small wrist. For me, I will prefer the older Breitling than current oversize like 48mm Super avenger.


----------



## wessa

My wrist is around 6.75 inches and I wear 43 mm Navi 01, 43 mm TOC as well as 44 mm Chronomat.
Plenty of pictures of all three in the posts here.
Some would say that I am pushing the boundaries.
I don't care, the most favorite is actually the 44mm Chronomat.
I like it and don't care what anyone else thinks.
They do look good though. Don't you agree guys?!?


----------



## jerseyb

I have a similar size wrist and bought a pre owned Colt GMT. The size is about 41mm and perfect IMO. 40-42mm is what I prefer.


----------



## Davidgt

I have a colt auto II
It's 41 mm and a super ocean 
A17360 series at 42mm 
They fit PERFECTLY on my barley 7" wrist !
Good luck ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjcamry

wessa said:


> My wrist is around 6.75 inches and I wear 43 mm Navi 01, 43 mm TOC as well as 44 mm Chronomat.
> Plenty of pictures of all three in the posts here.
> Some would say that I am pushing the boundaries.
> I don't care, the most favorite is actually the 44mm Chronomat.
> I like it and don't care what anyone else thinks.
> They do look good though. Don't you agree guys?!?


I agree. Buy the watch you like and love. Also take note the direction you want your collection to go, otherwise you'll end up with a B that you'll wear less often or feel that it's overlapping one of the models.


----------



## Robertus

I've tried the Chronomat 44 B01 on my 6.75" wrist a couple of times and always found it to be way too large - mostly too long. Now my daily wearer is the Chronomat 41 which is right on the border... I'd love the 40 mm Montbrillant B01 with blue dial and the full calendar module of the Valjoux 7751 (MB Datora)... and of course a blue or black/blue dialled Chronomat 41 with the same calendar module would be also highly welcome....  maybe both with a fly-back complication.
Best,
Robert


----------



## Nutty28

wessa said:


> My wrist is around 6.75 inches and I wear 43 mm Navi 01, 43 mm TOC as well as 44 mm Chronomat.
> Plenty of pictures of all three in the posts here.
> Some would say that I am pushing the boundaries.
> I don't care, the most favorite is actually the 44mm Chronomat.
> I like it and don't care what anyone else thinks.
> They do look good though. Don't you agree guys?!?





fjcamry said:


> I agree. Buy the watch you like and love. Also take note the direction you want your collection to go, otherwise you'll end up with a B that you'll wear less often or feel that it's overlapping one of the models.


I am with both of you on this. Recently acquired the TOC, definitely big on my wrist, really pushing it.....BUT..... It always put a smile on my face whenever I put it on. Anyway, who would really take notice of what I wear?










Having said that, I have also tried on 47-48mm......I know for sure I can't pull them off......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjcamry

Nutty28 said:


> I am with both of you on this. Recently acquired the TOC, definitely big on my wrist, really pushing it.....BUT..... It always put a smile on my face whenever I put it on. Anyway, who would really take notice of what I wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, I have also tried on 47-48mm......I know for sure I can't pull them off......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good on me :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Blueface

I have a small wrist yet my Navitmer 01 with a deployment strap fits quite well at 43mm.
actually looks and feels smaller than my Rolex Sub that is only 40mm.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

This Airwolf is 44mm by 17mm thick and about 51mm lug to lug on my 6.75 inch wrist.... No issues


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cssmhs

6.5 inch wrist! Cheers!








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Blueface

6.5 wrist with a 43mm Navitimer.


----------



## Nokie

The 2005-2008 (approx) Colts work great on smaller wrists. I have a 6.75" and they fit great. The Crosswind is another good choice.


----------



## Polyurethane

My wrist is 6.9 ≈ 7 inches and Avenger II chrono is fine.

Look Superocean Heritage and Galactic.


----------



## N23

I have the A17035 Breitling Colt Auto from the mid 90s and it would do you well for your wrist size. It's on leather so the 38mm doesn't look big. On the bracelet, when I had one, looked substantial.


----------



## IamCanadian10

My wrist is around 6.5 inches and the Breitling Colt (A17380) fits nicely- dimensions are 41MM X 12MM.

Cheers


----------



## cssmhs

I have a colt superocean 40 mm (just listed it) on my 6.5 inch wrist and it wears very well. Cheers


----------



## JJH

wrczx3 said:


> How about Superocean 42MM?


I have the same issue of a smaller wrist and have always wanted a Breitling. Even the 44 mm size looks too big on me and I found the SO 42 mm perfect. Finding this Ltd Edition one in steel blue had me immediately hooked - for me, the perfect introduction to the Breitling world!


----------



## Prange

You need to try them on. The black titanium models on the canvas straps wear surprisingly small for their size.


----------



## kleinbus

Wrist circumference is not accurate way to define does watch fit or not as wrist cross-section shape can be round or oval or almost rectangular while having similar circumference and on the "round" wrist the watch would look too big but on "rectangular" wrist it would look fine.

My wrist is barely 7" and to me the Titanium Avengers (dia 44mm) looks fine.


----------



## Robertus

Addition to my previous reply: I've tried on my 6.75" wrist a few Lings that I think they are too large, not really because of the case diameter but rather depending on lug shape: So I found the Montbrillant Datora 43 mm (lugs too horizontal for my wrist), the TOC 43 (lugs too long for my wrist) and the Avenger II. Chrono (again too long lugs for me) too large, better say too long, while the Chrono Superocean II. Steelfish 44 mm seems well balanced on my wrist. Interestingly I've sold my beautiful CSO I. partly because I began to feel a misfit on my wrist. Not the 42 mm but the height/diameter ratio (in reality 17.2 mm / 42 mm) was that disturbed me on my wrist, I mean that the watch seemed to be too tall that was not legitimized by the diameter and shape. The offspring Steelfish Chrono with the 17.2 mm / 44 mm and a bit different (better?) lug shape fits me way nicer.

If you happen to love the Navi style my choice would be the Montbrillant B01. Only thing that speaks against it is the missing lume if you like that. The "typical Navi" lug shape is very nice here because of the moderate, 40 mm case size. Though unfortunately I do not have one (yet) I am lucky enough to own both color versions of the Grand Premier (Navi case/lug shape, 40 mm case) and with them I have a very positive wearing experience, in spite the case being higher than that of the MB 01 (partly because of the very nice highly domed crystal and partly because the thicker 7750 movement). And remember: the very first Navitimer back in 1952 also had a 40 mm case if I'm right...

My daily wearer is now the Blackeye-Blue Chronomat 41 (41 mm, B01 manufacture movement) and the case/lug shape makes wearing a real joy. I've chosen the Ocean Classic mesh for this watch for the time being because of the more versatile looks and the moderate weight but won't refuse the Pilot when found for a good price on the pre-loved market.

And if you love being a bit out of mainstream (size-wise I mean) just go for a Chrono Cockpit! 39 mm, plenty of material/dial/strap variations, tried and trusted Valjoux 7750 movement, 100 m WR. I have one with blue dial and love to wear it every now and then.

You should try these all on your wrist, looking at the watch directly and in a mirror from a certain distance.

But hey, this is all just my two cents worth opinion...


----------

